# RCI confusion and question



## Dojan123 (Dec 8, 2013)

I was looking over the HGVC fee sheet. I understand the $199 exchange fee. When looking at the additional nightly charges is that on top of needed points? Or is that nightly fee  if I am going to just pay cash and not use points? I am thinking about going to Venice and spending 4 nights. If it is true I can get a place for $199 and $99 for 4 nights, them that would be a deal for the 4 places listed on RCI.com. 

I have never used RCI so please excuse what may be a dumb question. I am new to all this. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 8, 2013)

Dojan123 said:


> I was looking over the HGVC fee sheet. I understand the $199 exchange fee. When looking at the additional nightly charges is that on top of needed points? Or is that nightly fee  if I am going to just pay cash and not use points? I am thinking about going to Venice and spending 4 nights. If it is true I can get a place for $199 and $99 for 4 nights, them that would be a deal for the 4 places listed on RCI.com.
> 
> I have never used RCI so please excuse what may be a dumb question. I am new to all this.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming you're referring to the RCI Exchange Fee Schedule - http://www.2013clubprogram.com/content/2013-Hilton-Grand-Vacations-Club-Fee-Schedule.pdf

If so, you're looking at the exchange fee that is required along with Club Points. 
If the week is available through RCI Weeks inventory, you'll pay the $199 RCI exchange fee along with the required Club points.
If the nights are available through the RCI Points inventory, you'll pay the Nightly RCI exchange fee (ranging from $39 to $209) along with the required Club points.

RCI Cash Rental Options (no exchange fee required)
(1) *RCI Extra Vacation* - available by phone only (HGVC Member don't have online access to this feature) 
(2) *RCI Last Call* - available online or by phone (this as a subset of RCI Extra Vacations starting 45 days out)
(3) *RCI Open Season* - available by phone only (RCI Nightly Rentals can be paid for with cash starting 90 days out. It's my understanding that RCI's Cash Rental Rates are the same prices as HGVC Open Season rates but call HGVC Member Services to confirm.)


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 8, 2013)

I also wanted to add that you shouldn't expect to get Venice through RCI unless you want to travel in January or February (and then just maybe) or want to travel during other non summer and non holiday weeks and can wait to book 25 days or less and then again just maybe you will find availability for the $199 full week exchange.  I don't believe anything in Venice would be in nightly inventory (RCI points).


----------



## Dojan123 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.  I guess I need to test out RCI when I have flexible travel. 

Do they have good "deals" during Last Call or are most not worth the cost? How often would I find something worth the fees near or in North Carolina with last call?


----------



## Yamabachi (Dec 8, 2013)

I personally find RCI Last Call of great benefit.  You won't necessarily get the best resorts in high season, and you do have to be able to travel on short notice (generally within the same or next month).  I look at is as a way to get a cheap vacation within driving distance.  As an example I am currently eyeing Blue Green Wilderness Lodge (a Gold Crown resort in the Ozarks), which has availability during Last Call starting from $244 for the week for a studio and $269 for a 1BR.  

I think it's best that you login into the HGVC portal to RCI and check out the Last Call deals for yourself to see if they will be "worth it" to you.  As I said, I value them for locations I can drive to on relative short notice.  If you can be flexible that I way, I feel the deals can truly be quite valuable (for me).  

Here is what Last Call says about itself on the HGVC portal:

"Always on the lookout for a great deal? Then Last Calls vacations are for you. If you can hit the road on short notice, you can get a great vacation for as little as $199 + tax USD/week for a studio unit. One-bedroom units are $219 + tax USD/week and two-bedroom units are only $249 + tax USD/week. 

Last Call vacations are limited and subject to availability. These prices are only available online. *Savings included in price shown."


----------



## Yamabachi (Dec 8, 2013)

As further example, in the "Carolinas" region, I am finding 10 Gold Crown resorts available during Last Call right now that are located in GA, VA and SC.  Prices are from $244-$294 for Studio to 2BR for the week.


----------



## Yamabachi (Dec 8, 2013)

Dojan123 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  I guess I need to test out RCI when I have flexible travel.



Don't forget that with RCI you can also place an Ongoing Search for the week and location you want. This does require some flexibility, but it's more convenient than re-checking for availability every day yourself.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 8, 2013)

Dojan123 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  I guess I need to test out RCI when I have flexible travel.
> 
> Do they have good "deals" during Last Call or are most not worth the cost? How often would I find something worth the fees near or in North Carolina with last call?



As stated above, if you're a HGVC member it's best to check online yourself.

If not, then take a look at RCI's public rental website. Most of the Last Call weeks are also offered on their public website under "Last Minute Vacations" - http://www.endlessvacationrentals.com/last_minute_vacations

NOTE: The rental rates are higher on their public website (Endless Vacation  Rentals) compared to the RCI Member website.

Just don't expect high demand weeks via Last Call. For example, you'll generally find summer weeks at coastal locations under Extra Vacations but not Last Call.

Good Luck


----------



## joelisac (Dec 16, 2013)

*Exchange Fee*

I'm new but I understand that the exchange fee is only if you exchange points.  

My question is availability.  Last call is for 45 days.  However, when I search none of the places I want to go to show up.  However, they are available on the exchange.  What gives.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 16, 2013)

joelisac said:


> I'm new but I understand that the exchange fee is only if you exchange points.
> 
> My question is availability.  Last call is for 45 days.  However, when I search none of the places I want to go to show up.  However, they are available on the exchange.  What gives.



Not all exchange inventory becomes available as "Last Calls" which have a fixed rate of $244-$294.  Some remain in Extra Vacations for more $ and a few may be available as exchange only even at 45 days or less.  Even though I don't think points ever drop for HGVC members, it is only the less desirable inventory that becomes "Last Calls".  My guess is that on the standard 1-60 tpu points chart only weeks that are valued at 9 tpu's or less- become Last Calls or drop to 9000 or less for RCI points members.


----------



## joelisac (Dec 16, 2013)

Yea, I guess they glossed over that at the presentation.  I was under the impression I could stay at some of these places for the nightly cash rate, but I guess not.  There is absolutely nothing for RCI at Breckenridge or Vail.  Bummer.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 16, 2013)

*Ga, Va, SC no longer beach season*



Yamabachi said:


> As further example, in the "Carolinas" region, I am finding 10 Gold Crown resorts available during Last Call right now that are located in GA, VA and SC.  Prices are from $244-$294 for Studio to 2BR for the week.



It is no longer comfortable beach season in fact it is usually not comfortable being outside without a jacket in these 3 states, therefore, there is inexpensive availability at these resorts.  From April thru November are the prime times in these states.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 16, 2013)

I frequently see some great Mexican properties in Last Call.

I will use it one day to enjoy a Cabo San Lucas trip.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 16, 2013)

joelisac said:


> Yea, I guess they glossed over that at the presentation.  I was under the impression I could stay at some of these places for the nightly cash rate, but I guess not.  There is absolutely nothing for RCI at Breckenridge or Vail.  Bummer.



If you're a HGVC member, don't forget RCI Open Season _(as I explained in post #2 above) _
I could be wrong but I'm assuming anything you see within 90 days of check-in with nightly availability is also available via RCI Open Season.

Normally RCI Points resorts with nightly availability will display a calendar for you to select your travel dates. RCI will allow you to choose the number of nights via the calendar (when more than one night is available).

For example, search RCI via the HGVC portal and choose the following criteria (see below).
 Location 
      USA 
      -- Rocky Mountains 
      ---- *Colorado* 
Date 
*January 2014* 
Length Of Stay 
*1-6* 

Keep in mind that all resorts are not created equal. So do your homework and look at the reviews & photos before making your final decision.

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## Dojan123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Can you do a guest pass for RCI last calls (cash) or just when you use points? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uscjusto (Dec 26, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> I'm assuming you're referring to the RCI Exchange Fee Schedule - http://www.2013clubprogram.com/content/2013-Hilton-Grand-Vacations-Club-Fee-Schedule.pdf
> 
> If so, you're looking at the exchange fee that is required along with Club Points.
> If the week is available through RCI Weeks inventory, you'll pay the $199 RCI exchange fee along with the required Club points.
> ...



So do I call HGVC if I want to book a RCI Nightly Rental?

I tried to set up an ongoing search for RCI Inventory, and it wanted me to enter in my credit card payment information (for the $199), just for me to get to the confirm search button.  What's up with that?

I'm finding the RCI Inventory through the HGVC portal is lacking in user friendliness.  I can't get a successful San Francisco area search going, or even find a resort that appears in the right area.  I keep getting some trailer park in Point West, CA.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 26, 2013)

Uscjusto said:


> So do I call HGVC if I want to book a RCI Nightly Rental?


Yes

_(3) *RCI Open Season* - available by phone only (RCI Nightly Rentals can be paid for with cash starting 90 days out. It's my understanding that RCI's Cash Rental Rates are the same prices as HGVC Open Season rates but call HGVC Member Services to confirm.)_


> I tried to set up an ongoing search for RCI Inventory, and it wanted me to enter in my credit card payment information (for the $199), just for me to get to the confirm search button.  What's up with that?


It's RCI's rule - If you want to create an ongoing search in RCI Weeks then you have to pay the RCI Exchange fee. The fee is refunded if you don't confirm a reservation.

_NOTE: HGVC members have access to both RCI Weeks inventory (available up to 2 years in advance) and RCI Points inventory (available up to 10 months in advance). Ongoing RCI search requests only searches RCI Weeks inventory. RCI Points inventory requires a manual lookup._
For more info, see this old thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178504



> I'm finding the RCI Inventory through the HGVC portal is lacking in user friendliness.  I can't get a successful San Francisco area search going, or even find a resort that appears in the right area.  *I keep getting some trailer park in Point West, CA*.


If you're thinking that inventory is always available online anytime you want it then you're sadly mistaken. There will be lots of exchange competition at destinations were most folks want to visit (beach areas in the summer, major city, ski resorts during ski season, national park areas, etc). 

The number of deposits by each resort varies. You will have no idea how many weeks are actually deposited in RCI (it could be a 1, 10, 30, 60 or 100), what time of year they make deposits, which weeks do they deposit (Winter, Spring, Fall or Summer week) and where are you in the exchange queue (there could be several folks already ahead of you requesting the same location with equal trading power). NOTE: Some of us try to determine availability based on past sightings posted on the TUG Sighting forum.

With exchange requests, it's best to be as flexible as possible on your requested unit size (there is more competition for larger unit sizes) and travel dates (like any time in 2014) and even then you may not snag a week at your requested resort. 

With RCI, it's wise to always research the properties that are listed in the RCI Directory to make sure it meets your vacation needs in terms of location, quality, amenities, etc. Depending on the RCI choices, you may decide to visit this location via some other means (hotel/resort stay, etc).

You can sometimes find reviews on RCI, Tripadvisor, Yelp, various travel related sites and from other fellow TUG members by searching the forums or by accessing the TUG Resort Database.

SFX (San Francisco Exchange) is another exchange company option for HGVC members.
See this old thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185906

Links:
RCI Directory - https://www.rci.com/RCI/
RCI Resort Designations - http://pgs.rci.com/landing/ptr/awards/index.html (TIP: It's best to research all resorts regardless of desgination)
TUG Member Rankings & Reviews**** - http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx
TUG Sighting forum**** - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3

****NOTE: You must be a TUG member to gain access to TUG Reviews in the Resort Database and TUG Sighting forum.

Good Luck


----------



## Uscjusto (Dec 26, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> I frequently see some great Mexican properties in Last Call.
> 
> I will use it one day to enjoy a Cabo San Lucas trip.



Any specific Cabo resorts you have in mind?


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 26, 2013)

Uscjusto said:


> Any specific Cabo resorts you have in mind?



I've seen all the Pueblo Bonito resorts at various times.

Hard to go wrong with any of them at Last Call prices.


----------

